# Codesys fehlende Bibliotheken



## themasterchris (19 Januar 2018)

Hallo,
ich bin noch recht neu in Codesys, da ich meist in der Siemens Welt zuhause bin. 
Ich habe mir jetzt Demo-Projekte heruntergeladen und habe jetzt das Problem, dass mir die Bibliotheken fehlen. 
Teilweise konnte ich diese nachladen, jedoch geht das nicht bei allen. Wo kann ich die Bibliotheken denn herunterladen die mir fehlen? 

MfG
Chris


----------



## Mavorkit (19 Januar 2018)

Hi Chris,

Das kommt darauf an mir welchem PLC Hersteller du arbeitest bzw. Welche Bibliotheken das sind.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## themasterchris (19 Januar 2018)

Ist für den Raspberry PI gedacht.


----------



## HausSPSler (19 Januar 2018)

Hi,

https://forum.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=5641&p=10083#p10083
->  das muss man immer machen wenn man alte Projekte oder aber Projekte die einen anderen SPS Typ enthalten durchführen
1. Projekt öffnen rechtsclick im Gerätebaum auf die SPS - SPS aktualisieren
2. aktuellen Compiler setzen
3. aktuelles Visuprofile setzen
4. Optional: Wenn Feldbusse im Projekt auch diese mit Rechclick aktualisieren im Gerätebaum

Grüße


----------



## oliver.tonn (19 Januar 2018)

Ich weiß nicht ob dies nur bei TwinCAT so ist oder bei allen Codesys Derivaten und dem Original. Such mal nach einem Ordner mit Namen "_Libraries", bei TC3 sind dort alle in dem Projekt verwendeten Bibliotheken abgelegt. Diese kannst Du dann bei Bedarf installieren, falls noch nicht vorhanden


----------

